# Whiptail catfish



## Tomagorn (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm looking to add some whiptails to my 29-g SA cichlid aquarium, replacing some bronze corys that I am moving to another tank. I'd like to start with some small _Rineloricaria_ and let them pair up. Looking for suggestions on how many small ones to start with (realizing that some will be moved to another tank as they grow). Also, where can I buy them on-line. The various LFS around here have few or none.


----------

